

Show HN: App to see what's going on Vine.co - 46enforce
http://vineszap.com

======
46enforce
I just updated the application with the full screen feature. ;)

------
floozyspeak
nice work, need full screen version, i like you can actually play this as
instrument even (hey why not), but nice work

~~~
46enforce
Thank you! ;) I will do it ASAP!

